# MHC 2013 - I'm FINALLY GOING!!!!



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm going too my first time at this one I can't wait too!!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't go  but at least our area will be well-represented .

Hope you have a blast. Oh, and post vids if you can .


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Roger that. I'll try to remember!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> My DH bought the tickets and made the hotel reservations today! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> Who's going? Wanna meet up?


What is MHC and DH?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

DH is dear hubby or darling or dead... lol

but ditto the whats mhc?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be there. You should got to on the haunt your Friday night. Great time!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

google to the rescue, mhc is midwest haunters convention. hmmmm *chin scratch* i might have to look into this for the future.

too bad its in ohio.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm jealous! It's about a 4 hour drive south of me, but hubby is out of town and it's right before my daughter's dance recital so it'll be too crazy here to go. Boohoo!

Maybe in a couple years......!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I am definitely going since I have tickets to Transworld and cannot go now. Plus this is only a 6 hour drive for me! So I will be booking shortly FOR SURE! Certainly want to meet up with everyone!


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I will be there, since it is only a 15 minute drive for me


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am going for the first time and taking my son he is super excited


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

Scottv42 said:


> I will be there, since it is only a 15 minute drive for me


We might have to race, I'm only about 15 minutes away too; coming from the NW side.
The last two years I only attend the vendor exhibits and they're great; but costly, as I bought a ton of stuff.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

slash said:


> What is MHC and DH?


Midwest Haunters Convention and "Darling Husband!"


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

*Mac*

Went last year!! Worth every penny!! I loved the exhibitors, bring cash money, lots of deals and you will have a ball!! Unfortunately, I am not going this year, as of yet


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I originally posted on this thread, I thought HalloweenScreamQueen was talking about Transworld. Now that I think about it, I may just be able to make it to MHC. Is anyone planning on attending the masquerade party??


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I'm going... I thought I was gonna swing Transworld this year and didn't.... so now I'd like to make up for it by doing something better than NHC. It seems like MHC is bigger than NHC.

Even if it isn't it'll be something different.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> When I originally posted on this thread, I thought HalloweenScreamQueen was talking about Transworld. Now that I think about it, I may just be able to make it to MHC. Is anyone planning on attending the masquerade party??


Most definitely!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

not so sure about the masquerade party... I'm not big into costumes and I dont know what the policy is on costume-less people?? 
Anyone know?

I'd love to see what everyone comes up with though..


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

slash said:


> What is MHC and DH?


www.midwestshow.com


----------



## Varro252 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am going as well! This will be my first year but my buddies like 3rd, we have been working like crazy on our costumes, will be staying at the hyatt will have drinks in the room after the ball when we are alloud to come out of character! 

So if you want to meet up, i am looking to meet some cool people!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Am counting the days!!! I just realized tho that I can't buy anything big. We're coming out for MHC but will also host a pig roast the following weekend, so will have to tow the cooker out. That means there won't be much space in the truck. Oh well, I can always leave it with the neighbors and haul stuff back to the Socialist State of Maryland on the next trip!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

We are planning on going. I'm getting excited. It's only about an hour and 40 minutes. So I'm hoping its as good as I think it will be.


----------



## Varro252 (Nov 1, 2012)

Its should be pretty amazing, almost a sold out crowd too! 
This is my first year but I am so pumped for it!


----------



## oya (Jun 5, 2013)

Thats great!! have a great time


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

6/6/13 

Looking forward to meeting up with fellow Halloween Home Haunters at "Midwest Haunters Convention" tomorrow and this weekend!!

I hope a few of you can make it to my How-To Skele Corpsing session on Saturday.

Wouldn't it be terror-ible if you missed the class?? It's for a prop which can be used in any Home/Yard Haunt or Commercial Haunt as well.

The Doctor will be IN to provide your therapy for your Halloween Prop Building obsession.


http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/2013/02/garage-of-evil-series-crazy-easy-skeleton-corpsing/








-Doc


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Doc, loved the workshop! Next year, let's do a make & take!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I went to MHC and had a blast! Can't wait till next year!


----------



## Eddie Georgonicas (Jul 24, 2013)

Too far away for me to go


----------

